# Frame (Pi Squared Bike)



## MossCommuter (3 Apr 2012)

Frame off one of these

56cm... Geometry sheet here

It has the forks, handlebars, BB, cranks, pedals, brakes as specified (but most of these peripherals are made of cheese)... Having said that you'll need only wheels, seat clamp, seat post and seat to make a bike.

Swap for two reasonably good condition 26" tyres (pretty much any spec but if you have a selection, something for road use).

You must collect (I have no car).

M44 postcode area.

[edited to link to geometry]


----------



## gds58 (6 Apr 2012)

Hi there, can you tell me what size the frame is please as I have some tyres that you may be interested in. I have some Schwalbe Road Cruiser tyres in 26 x 1.5" these are a road tyre for 26" wheels and they have a semi slick tread with a grooved pattern in it. Ideal for road use and the occasional smooth trail or would be good for something like canal towpaths etc. 
It's much too far for me to collect the frame from you but if you were able to box it up securely I can arrange for a courier to collect from you. It just depends whether or not the frame is roughly the right size for me.
Many thanks look forward to hearing back from you soon. Graham


----------



## MossCommuter (6 Apr 2012)

You have mail


----------



## MossCommuter (9 Apr 2012)

Still available


----------



## uphillstruggler (15 May 2012)

have PM'd you


----------



## uphillstruggler (5 Jun 2012)

Hello moss.

My work schedule has changed, I am not going to be anywhere near you for at least a month, if you need to get rid, no problem.

Cheers


----------



## MossCommuter (5 Jun 2012)

Ok


----------

